# I'm really worried about his eye!



## gusthehedgehog (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello! I'm new here, and I'm really worried about my hedgehog. He's three years old and has always been very antisocial, never liked to be held and is the happiest when left alone in his house. A couple of weeks ago, during his bath time, I noticed that his left eye is considerably lighter than the right one, which is a dark black. It almost looks like a glass eye! It's even more noticeable when you look at it under the light, then it's obvious it's not the normal color. It doesn't protude at all and I haven't seen him scratch it or act any different, but I'm really worried he might be in pain. Do any of you know what might be wrong with it? I've been trying to find something online but nobody seems to know what it is. I would really appreciate the help, please!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Does it look like a cataract? Of course I can't find any pictures of hedgehogs, but it would look a lot like this:

https://www.seeintl.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/cataracts-1.jpg - Human
http://www.petmd.com/sites/default/files/cataracts-dogs.jpg - Dog
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Disorder/Cat/cat4.jpg - Rabbit


----------



## gusthehedgehog (Oct 1, 2016)

It actually does! Won't you happen to know if there's anything I can do? I just hope he's not in pain:--(


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Your best bet is to take him into a vet so they can take a look at it and make sure it's nothing more serious. I'm not a vet, but it looks like a cataract to me.

Hedgehogs don't have very good eyesight in the first place, so if he loses vision out of that eye because of the cataract it should hardly affect him at all. You don't need to get it removed unless something is wrong. Cataracts aren't painful, they just cause vision distortion or loss. If it gets red or inflamed, starts producing discharge, or he starts scratching at it, you'll want to take him in because it's something worse.


----------



## Twerp1101 (Sep 18, 2015)

Your pet may have a cataract, like the person before me said. They usually don't cause pain. It can just lead to blurred vision or blindness. I'm not sure if a vet can remove cataracts in such small pets. You know your pet best. As long as he doesn't seem to be in pain and doesn't mind the loss, he should be fine to not see a vet. You will have to adapt and help him live with the disability though


----------



## gusthehedgehog (Oct 1, 2016)

I took him to the vet and you guys were right, it is a cataract. He's not in pain and there's no surgery available for such small animals, but the vet told me he will most certainly get used to it quickly. Thank you!


----------

